# Sum up other users as Pokemon types



## S. E. (May 1, 2009)

There's already a similar thread called "Sum up other users as Pokemon", but often times I tend to compare people to Pokemon types as well, so I decided to make a thread.

RANDOM PEOPLE:
Exo-Raikou: Either Ghost- or Psychic-type.
Kai: Dark-type
DarkArmour: Ice-type, for some reason.
Mewtwo: Normal (In theory)-type
Male Gardevoir: Water-type
Dragon: Fire- or, obviously, Dragon-type.
Skymin: Flying-type
Blastoise428: Water-type for obvious reasons. Either that or Grass-type.

More as I think of them.


----------



## Mewtwo (May 1, 2009)

I'M IN THE FIRST POST AGAIN

Surskitty is a Water-type.


MY TYPES:
1 Normal


----------



## Bombsii (May 1, 2009)

Ice again? -,-

Mewtwo: Normal
Shining Eevee: Electric
Minkow: Electric
S.K: Flying
Mike: Water
Blazheirio: Fire
RandomTyphoon: Grass
NotoriouslyUnknown: Psychic/Normal


----------



## Exo-Raikou (May 1, 2009)

Ghost/Psychic? I never knew I had that in me.

Darksong: Water
Mewtwo: Grass
Shining Eevee: Flying
Cryptica: Fire
link008: Rock
Blazking: Fire


----------



## S. E. (May 1, 2009)

Exo-Raikou said:


> Ghost/Psychic? I never knew I had that in me.


Well, I'm sure the PSI powers rock, but being dead... not so much.

SCORECARD:
Electric - 1
Flying - 1

Does this make me Zapdos? Sweet!


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 1, 2009)

I don't know anyone who's posted in here that well so they're all Normal-types.

Do me. >>


----------



## Abwayax (May 2, 2009)

That Number 100 guy is obviously a Ghost type


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 2, 2009)

So...grass? Niiice. :D



Zora of Termina said:


> Do me. >>


Ahem. 
*attempts to control thirteen-year old immaturity*
ZORA'S AN ICE TYPE.


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 2, 2009)

...Kay I _really_ need to stop sayin' it like that.
But Ice is a nice type. :]

Now then:
Number 100: Ghost/Electric.
RandomTyphoon: Psychic :D


----------



## Flareth (May 2, 2009)

Zora: Psychic/Fire

Number 100: Water/Dark


----------



## Ambipom (May 2, 2009)

Okay I'm really bad at this stuff so let's just pretend I gave you whatever you wanted to hear so now do me


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 2, 2009)

RandomTyphoon- Water/Fire. For the name, obsesion with Wartortles, and overall bubblyness. Not to mention you can ASPLODE really well. :3
Minkow- I've always seen you as a Lumineon or something, so Water type... Or a Ground type.. O.o
Mike the Foxhog- Dragon. I havn't a clue why. |D
Darkarmour- Psychic. Calm cool and collected... When you want to be, anyways.
Evoli- Fire type. Your explosions of planned randomness led me to this. :3
Screaming-Yellow-Madness- Electric/Water. Your name points me to yellowly presented electricity, but your personality is bubbly and random.

Ohhey! I got a rating.
Normal-1
Psychic- 1


----------



## PichuK (May 2, 2009)

Okay I really don't know any of you guys and I'm a bastard who likes to know other people's opinions on myself. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...If I had to churn out something, though:
Shining Eevee: Ehhh... Grass...?
Mewtwo: Yep going with the Normal crowd on this one
DarkArmour: You're ???. Because I have no bloody idea
Exo-Raikou: Hrm. Feeling Poison here...
Zora: Water
Number 100: That guy's totally a Ghost type
Flareth: Fire. Your username probably biased this alot but I still think it fits
Ambipom: No freaking idea. Grass?
NU: WHO ARE YOU


----------



## Bombsii (May 2, 2009)

Cool, calm & collected? Awww.

So now i'm a psychic / ice type. 
does this mean???





eeehhh.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 2, 2009)

Zora - Psychic. I think it fits~ Or maybe I'm just thinking of how I thought you were a Gardevoir. In any case, still stands.

RandomTyphoon - Dragon. Was the first thing that popped into my head.

Shining Eevee - Fire. You gave me the image of a Ninetales or something... so yeah.

Notoriously Unknown - Normal. Just give me those vibes...

DarkArmour - Is like... Electric. Seems a bit energetic.


----------



## Mewtwo (May 5, 2009)

MY TYPES:
3 Normal 
1 Grass

I AM NOT NORMAL


----------



## Stardust Dragona (May 5, 2009)

I see Mewtwo as a water type myself. 

Darkarmour is a bug type really. Not anything like a Weedle but more of a Ninjask.

Smithy is a Ghost type because I said so, Ryan is a fire type.

EDIT: BTW, Ryan is Objection!


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Randomtyphoon: fire
Mewtwo: psychic
me: electric, >.>
Shining Eevee: water


----------

